# Can I play in the contest? :P



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

My lil boy is so photogenic


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

He is really pretty! You'll have to wait untill next months contest though I believe.


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Grrrrrrrrr ok lol


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Lol you can enter tomorrow when the new contest opens


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

For the contest do we just make our own thread and say in the title that it is for the contest?


----------



## serenarenee (Nov 9, 2010)

wooooow. =)


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks?

Made a new thread


----------

